# Grundlegende Informationen zur Wasserkühlung



## Ki1Lu (3. Januar 2017)

*Grundlegende Informationen zur Wasserkühlung*

Guten Tag zusammen,

vor ab möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Niklas und ich bin 27 Jahre alt. Natürlich bin ich sehr Technik begeistert und PC´s sind mein Fachgebiet. Ich bin neu hier und hoffe das die nette Community des PCGH-Forums mir dennoch bei einem für mich neuen Thema weiterhelfen kann.

Es geht um folgendes, bis heute habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlungen, ich finde PC´s mit solchen aber wirklich immer sehr stylisch und schön. Deshalb dachte ich mir das ich mir dieses Thema auch mal annehme. Auf Wasserkühlungen bezogen habe ich also wirklich keinerlei Erfahrung und deshalb bin ich hier. Ich selbst nutze als Gehäuse ein Cube von Corsaire "Link zum Gehäuse". Nun ich weiß nicht was es vom Platz her für Optionen gibt oder ob dies überhaupt machbar ist. Gerne würde ich natürlich das alles intern im Gehäuse haben. Wichtig ist vielleicht auch, das ich wenn möglich zumindest die CPU und die Grafikkarte damit betreiben will. Auch wichtig ist vielleicht, das ich in nächster Zeit von der Internen Hardware aufrüsten möchte, es sollte also auch auf neuere Hardware passen.

Da ich von den vielen einzelnen Komponenten keine Ahnung habe, hoffe ich das es auch komplette Set gibt, welche am liebsten auch nicht jeglichen Preisrahmen sprengen.

Für jede Hilfe oder eher für jede Info wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Nun ich hoffe ihr seit gut ins neue Jahr gestartet und seit gesund, nicht so wie ich 

Schönen Tag wünsche ich euch und noch mals danke.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## v3nom (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundlegende Informationen zur Wasserkühlung*

Wenn du es "einfach" haben willst wäre evtl. der EK Predator 360 / 280 etwas für dich. Das wäre eine All-In-One Kühlung in welche du auch schnell und einfach eine Grafikkarten mit einbinden kannst.
Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn?


----------



## INU.ID (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundlegende Informationen zur Wasserkühlung*



Ki1Lu schrieb:


> Ich selbst nutze als Gehäuse ein Cube von Corsaire "Link zum Gehäuse". Nun ich weiß nicht was es vom Platz her für Optionen gibt oder ob dies überhaupt machbar ist.


Steht doch sogar auf der von dir verlinkten Seite (unter "Tech-Specs"). 

                                                                              Radiator-Einbaupunkte:

                                                                              Front: 240/280/360mm 
 Top: 240/280mm 
 Rear: 120mm



> Wichtig ist vielleicht auch, das ich wenn möglich zumindest die CPU und die Grafikkarte damit betreiben will.


Welche CPU und welche Graka hast du denn genau?


----------



## Ki1Lu (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundlegende Informationen zur Wasserkühlung*

Guten Abend und schon mal danke für die Rückmeldungen. 

Also als Hardware ist folgendes verbaut. Als CPU kommt ein Intel Core I7 3770k zum Einsatz und als Grafikkarte die AMD R9 290X. Ich denke aber das in nächster Zeit ein Update kommt, evtl. auf die neue AMD Version also neue CPU und ein neues Mainboard. Neuer Speicher und eine neue Grafikkarte sind selbst verständlich. Wobei die neue Grafikkarte erst später im Jahr dazu stößt.

Nun wie gesagt All in On ist natürlich für einen Anfänger am besten geeignet. Bin aber auch für andere Sachen offen. 

Bis hier hin noch mal vielen Dank und euch einen schönen Abend. 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## chaotium (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundlegende Informationen zur Wasserkühlung*

Sorry, auch ne custom wakü ist für anfänger.
Das Aufsetzten der Wakü Blöcke ist wie eine Montage eines Luftkühlers.
Und der Rest wie verschlauchen kann auch jeder Affe 

Und eine AIO ist vllt ein ticken besser als ne Luftkühlung. Die meisten sind nicht erweiterbar. Die
Vorteile sprechen für ne Custom Wakü, erweiterbar und bei bedarf kann man einzelne Teile Austauschen.
Und da du eh planst neue PC Teile zu kaufen, würde ich jetzt erstmal abwarten und dann später zuschlagen 

Zum Gehäuse kann man sagen, dass das mit jetziger Hardware klappen wird, allerdings erwarte keine Wundertemperaturen


----------



## Norgurath (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundlegende Informationen zur Wasserkühlung*

Also dass es ja so "supereinfach" ist eben mal eine selbst zusammengestellte Wasserkühlung als Neuling einzubauen, wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln.
Ich habe selbst erst ende letzten Jahre damit angefangen, bin vielleicht nicht das Gottesgeschenk für handwerkliches Geschick, aber ganz unbeholfen auch nicht. 
Der laaange, lange Einführungsleitfaden spricht auch nicht dafür, dass das "jeder Affe" eben mal zusammenklatschen kann.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, mit Einarbeitung und gerade mit einer gewissen Technikaffinität ist es definitiv umsetzbar, aber dieses "mal ebenso nebenbei mit verbundenen Augen", möchte ich hier doch anzweifeln.
Ich möchte nochmal auf den Einführungsleitfaden, der hier oben als sticky thread im Wasserkühlungsteil positiv erwähnen, der hat mir sehr geholfen. Danach hat man zwar immer noch Fragen, die das eigene System ganz speziell betreffen, diese werden hier aber von vielen netten Leuten im Forum gern beantwortet. (meine Erfahrung und danke dafür  )

LG Norgurath


----------



## TheSniperFox (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundlegende Informationen zur Wasserkühlung*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Sorry, auch ne custom wakü ist für anfänger.
> Das Aufsetzten der Wakü Blöcke ist wie eine Montage eines Luftkühlers.
> Und der Rest wie verschlauchen kann auch jeder Affe
> 
> ...



Nun, Anfänger ist relativ einzuordnen. Es gibt jedenfalls einige Dinge die man beachten sollte, doch es gibt mittlerweile genügend Tutorials bei Youtube wo Learning by Doing angesagt ist und man das relativ schnell und unkompliziert hinbekommt. Mein bester Kumpel hat übrigens eine Costum Wakü in diesem Gehäuse. Du würdest problemlos 2x 240mm oder 2x280mm Radiatoren hinein bekommen. 
Die Temps pendeln sich mit i5 4690K@4,6 GHz und einer GTX 980 TI bei 47°C ein.  Und dabei nutzt er keine optimierten Lüfter für Radis. Also die Temperaturen sind mehr als nur zufriedenstellend in dem Case.


----------

